# Question on average hours



## Psyfire (Oct 5, 2021)

So, some things happened in life and I want to try and get the health care through Target. Currently, my average hours are at 28.96, which means I need to get my average hours to I believe 29.5 or 30 to be eligible next year by the years end. If I change my desired hours to 32, could I potentially make it?


----------



## Anelmi (Oct 6, 2021)

They don't change that quickly unfortunately. And going to 32 probably isn't going to help much. You'd need to go up to 40 and even then, who knows if it would be possible.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2021)

Yup. Work as much as you can. If you get to 29.45, they don't round up. That is why i day 30 when people ask. It is totally doable from where you are.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 6, 2021)

Psyfire said:


> So, some things happened in life and I want to try and get the health care through Target. Currently, my average hours are at 28.96, which means I need to get my average hours to I believe 29.5 or 30 to be eligible next year by the years end. If I change my desired hours to 32, could I potentially make it?


According to my math 32 isn’t quite enough to get to 30.  You also want to consider they may not be able to schedule exactly 32 every week and some weeks you might be at 29 which would hurt.  My rough math (with assumptions in it) says you need 35 hours a week to hit 30.  I’d open it up to 40 and also make it clear that I want to work 6 days on holiday weeks.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 6, 2021)

Unfortunately opening up your availability may not get you scheduled more.

I would try to pickup shifts in any department that they will let you work.

Fulfillment would be a good place to pick hours.


----------



## Times Up (Oct 6, 2021)

Let your schedule maker you'd like more hours going into the holidays. I'd suggest not mentioning that you are looking to get the insurance, but rather that you just want more money to cover expenses due to the upcoming holidays.

Also, let your TL know that you are looking for more hours and are willing to pick up shifts when people call out,  and also  you are also interested in picking up shifts when a TM is looking to unload a shift that they're already scheduled for.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 6, 2021)

Psyfire said:


> So, some things happened in life and I want to try and get the health care through Target. Currently, my average hours are at 28.96, which means I need to get my average hours to I believe 29.5 or 30 to be eligible next year by the years end. If I change my desired hours to 32, could I potentially make it?


Best way to make it is to work 40. Working 32 won’t get you there by dec 31.


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 7, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Best way to make it is to work 40. Working 32 won’t get you there by dec 31.


Correct me if I’m wrong but it goes by Target’s fiscal year I thought. Not Jan 1st- Dec 31st. If so that gives OP more time to get that average up. As others said, opening up availability doesn’t guarantee hours but it wouldn’t hurt going into 4th qtr. best thing to do is just pick up as many shifts as possible. When called in for a shift don’t say no. When asked to stay don’t say no. Unless you really can’t. I’ve given up asking or calling certain team members because they always say no. Going into 4th qtr you’d think people would want hours but they still call off for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 7, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it goes by Target’s fiscal year I thought. Not Jan 1st- Dec 31st. If so that gives OP more time to get that average up. As others said, opening up availability doesn’t guarantee hours but it wouldn’t hurt going into 4th qtr. best thing to do is just pick up as many shifts as possible. When called in for a shift don’t say no. When asked to stay don’t say no. Unless you really can’t. I’ve given up asking or calling certain team members because they always say no. Going into 4th qtr you’d think people would want hours but they still call off for all sorts of reasons.


It is actually to her benefit to work all she can BEFORE January when hours are likely to tank.


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 7, 2021)

Yetive said:


> It is actually to her benefit to work all she can BEFORE January when hours are likely to tank.


Of course. I absolutely agree. I was just stating that it does give her a little more time. If she’s lucky she might not see hours drop too bad and even in the new year people still give up shifts that would allow her to pick up hours. OP never said what their role is but not every work center sees a drop.
My comment was more towards the fiscal year however. OP needs to know that. It would really suck to get your hours where they need to be by December 31 and be just over that threshold and not know that there’s still a couple more months in the fiscal year while thinking they did it and if you let it drop then it can go below


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 7, 2021)

targetuser said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but it goes by Target’s fiscal year I thought. Not Jan 1st- Dec 31st. If so that gives OP more time to get that average up. As others said, opening up availability doesn’t guarantee hours but it wouldn’t hurt going into 4th qtr. best thing to do is just pick up as many shifts as possible. When called in for a shift don’t say no. When asked to stay don’t say no. Unless you really can’t. I’ve given up asking or calling certain team members because they always say no. Going into 4th qtr you’d think people would want hours but they still call off for all sorts of reasons.


Nope. Jan 1 to dec 31 for benefits. The packages are sent to stores the beginning of February.


----------



## NightHuntress (Oct 7, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Nope. Jan 1 to dec 31 for benefits. The packages are sent to stores the beginning of February.


See- good to know. Thank you. I haven’t had to worry about being at a certain number of hours for so long I wasn’t sure anymore. It’s confusing how some things are Jan-Dec and some things Target uses fiscal year


----------

